# Haus Kuhn Kennels in IL



## The Diesel (Jan 25, 2017)

Any one have any experience with Haus Kuhn Kennels. I spoke to a canine officer and he said he got his dog there and they are great dogs. I spoke to Adam and he said they offer training on Sundays to people that purchased a dog from him.

I have had shepherds before and did some schutzhund but dont really plan to get back into it. Just want more of a family pet. 

I have three pre teen kids, house with .75 acre fenced yard. Live in chicago area.

Thanks
D


----------



## The Diesel (Jan 25, 2017)

Just wanted to bump this back up. One of the reasons I liked this kennel was the Sunday training sessions. 

It looks like Kuhn Haus crosses the WGSL and WLs. Anyone have any experience with the crosses? I dont want a high drive, land shark.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Did a quick "Advanced Search" on the forum and can see posts from people going back 6+ years talking about Adam's Sunday training sessions. That along with a personal recommendation from the canine officer = at least two data points pointing in the right direction. There are other breeders that also offer training every weekend.. There are also GSD clubs with multiple training days a week. We live in an area with a lot of quality breeders. If you search around you'll see who gets recommended regularly.. Take your time and talk with a few of them. In the end, it's a personal decision and you need to be comfortable with who you go with. Good Luck!


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Haha! They will all be land sharks. My WGSL was VERY sharky.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe the dog the officer got was a Kunhhof dog .
Adam's brother's breeding.
It can be confusing because there was von haus Kuhn 
and Kuhnhof .

they were quite different in what they were looking for. 

Joe bred for work. 

Adam bred for the public.


----------



## The Diesel (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. I saw the old threads. Just wondering if anyone had more recent experience.

Any thoughts on crossing the WGSLs and WLs? I imagine that would lead to a softer dog?

Carm - when you say bred for working vs for public what do you mean? My interpretation is looks and low drive/energy if bred for public.

You can PM me as well

Just trying to do my homework.

Thanks again.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

JOSEF Kuhn of Kuhnhof kennels bred for working and was respected for this.


his brother, Adam, always bred for the softer dog to suit the American pet public .


----------

